# Emirates Airlines



## suniba (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, 

I am considering moving to Dubai and have a few questions regarding the same. 
1) Can a husband and wife work for the same company (Emirates Airlines)? 
2) Can a wife sponsor her husband?

Thank you.

Regards,
Suni


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, you can work for the same company.

a wife can sponsor a husband only under certain conditions. she must be employed as a teacher, doctor or lawyer and have minimum salary requirements. if you do not meet that criteria then you must apply for special consideration to sponsor your husband. this is not guaranteed.

there is also a dedicated forum specific to Dubai. i would suggest you spend your time there. do a search for wife sponsoring husband and you will find a few threads with more info. if you have further questions you would do best to post them there also.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

only certain professions such as engineer teacher doctor can sponsor husband etc. and yes you can both work for the same company but they will not double up the allowances etc


----------

